# potatoes



## 17190

I have a friend who gets IBS type symptoms when she eats potatoes. Is this unusual? Are potatoes a trigger food for some people?


----------



## Kathleen M.

There are no universally safe foods, and no universally bad foods.Potatoes can be a problem for a couple of reasons.A. A lot of times potatoes are either cooked with a lot of fat, or have fat added to them. The fat may be the problem not the potatoes. B. Resistant starch can be a problem for some people. Most starchy foods have some resistant starch (rice has the least). This is starch that humans do not digest well, but the bacteria in the colon can. Some people have problems with the normal amounts of gas released by the bacteria digesting normal amounts of things humans cannot digest.K.


----------



## katie_c

Wow...potatoes are about the only thing I can eat that don't make me feel ill! I guess everyone is different.


----------



## EarnestAccord

Potato is one of my safe starches. High in Soluable fiber and naturaly low in fat. Are you peeling the skins off? One of my safest meals is a pealed russet potato with avocado and a little soy sauce. But as everyone has said, we are all different. IBS is a catch all diagnosis.


----------



## starwoman

Deadly Night shades............. Salicitates (spelling)I have been in extreme pain this past 2 months, because I have been eating a dish that I really enjoy, and love to eat, however I have been experiencing worse symtoms than usual and also some new ones, such as pains in all of my bones and swollen wrist, at first I thought it was from spending too much time at the computer, now I think it is from what I have been eating............Each and every day I have been eating stuffed capsicums, broiled in crushed tomatoe juice............ it is only 2 days since in have stopped eating these foods, and I think I can feel some relief........I thought I had carpal tunnel, and went to a specialist who informed me I had Crohns Arthritis, and I think these types have foods have brought this on, Potatoes are classed as a deadly nightshade food......along with tobacco, tomatoe, eggplant, capsicums, probaqbly there are many more, so I am now saqrting to be convinced that Crohns disease is caused by allergy to some foods that also may affect such as circulation, and I have been a long term smoker, but do not indulge for the last 3 years.Carmen


----------

